# Frank's Aquarium address



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

using Google 
when using "8380 Kennedy" it shows south from 401
When using "L3R 0W4" it shows before HW7 

Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
Tel - (905) 477-1950

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

worked fine for me when i put in 8380 kennedy road


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

same here


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

No problem here with google maps, showed the right spot. 

For reference, it's south of HWY 7, north of the 407, not near the 401 at all.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ok now i feel like paying him a visit


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cliff said:


> No problem here with google maps, showed the right spot.
> 
> For reference, it's south of HWY 7, north of the 407, not near the 401 at all.


Just for you my friend. Any way, tanks for replay.





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Seems likes an issue with google map. When you put in "Toronto, Ontario" it must restrict other options and hence you get that location. 8380 Kennedy is in Markham, Ontario. Using the postal code alone is better as it doesn't restrict regions.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

arc said:


> Seems likes an issue with google map. When you put in "Toronto, Ontario" it must restrict other options and hence you get that location. 8380 Kennedy is in Markham, Ontario. Using the postal code alone is better as it doesn't restrict regions.


I see the difference now, when you list the city as toronto you get the location at the 401 (google know's the street number is out of range for a toronto address, so it gives you a point on kennedy road in the city of toronto).

When markham (or no city) is entered you get the correct location south of hwy 7 as it looks to match a street number that's in range (so it looks at multiple cities) and the street name.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawkeye I think you have the wrong store.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bob123 said:


> Hawkeye I think you have the wrong store.


I also think so

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

hawkeye said:


> Maps, don't need no $^#&*^%( maps





bob123 said:


> Hawkeye I think you have the wrong store.


oh the irony 

hawkeye is thinking of Finatics at 599 Kennedy


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I stopped by today and Frank a bunch of really nice shrimp! I picked up 6 Golden Bee's (Have a thing for these guys), & 6 wild bee shrimp that had really nice distinctive black and white. I'll try and get some pictures, but I'll have to borrow a decent camera.

If anyone is looking for snowball, yellow, various grade red crystal, had some S black crystals, had a couple green shrimp, various red cherry grades. He even had some black panda's, and wine reds but bring your wallet for those. 

I'm a big fan of the store, it seems to be the only store I can find that ever has a decent supply of shrimp. He is always willing to explain and talk about the hobby which is great.

He had a bunch of really nice different killifish as well. 

If you are in the area, check the place out. Always cool stock... just be warned... you will probably buy something.


----------

